# Rb25de Transmission



## azianpleazure (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anybody know if there is a difference btwn an Rb25de tranny and rb25det transmission? I have an Automatic trans that wont go in reverse or move in 1st gear so I plan to change it to the auto turbo trans.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

The transmissions should fit over perfectly - but you might find that the turbo box has slightly longer gear ratios


----------

